# Binding when tightening lockring on Ultegra WH-R560 wheelset



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I am switching a 12-25 Ultegra rear cog from a White Industries hub to my WH-R560 wheelset. When I tighten the lockring it clamps down on the axle barrel inside the hub, causing binding of the cogs. I bought a Shimano Ultegra lockring, same problem. The cogs and lockring worked fine on the White Industries hub because it doesn't have the protruding 'barrel' around the axle like the WH-R560.

Do I have to use a spacer behind the largest cog, or something??? That would move the cog farther out from the wheel, preventing the lockring from tightening unto the barrel area. I switched all the cogs and spacers far as I could tell, and there was no spacer behind the largest cog on the White Industries hub (it was a custom wheelset). Everything is Shimano so I don't see why such a hassle.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Clevor said:


> I am switching a 12-25 Ultegra rear cog from a White Industries hub to my WH-R560 wheelset. When I tighten the lockring it clamps down on the axle barrel inside the hub, causing binding of the cogs. I bought a Shimano Ultegra lockring, same problem. The cogs and lockring worked fine on the White Industries hub because it doesn't have the protruding 'barrel' around the axle like the WH-R560.
> 
> Do I have to use a spacer behind the largest cog, or something??? That would move the cog farther out from the wheel, preventing the lockring from tightening unto the barrel area. I switched all the cogs and spacers far as I could tell, and there was no spacer behind the largest cog on the White Industries hub (it was a custom wheelset). Everything is Shimano so I don't see why such a hassle.


A 10-speed cassette on a Shimano 9/10-speed hub requires a 1mm spacer behind the cassette. - TF


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

TurboTurtle said:


> A 10-speed cassette on a Shimano 9/10-speed hub requires a 1mm spacer behind the cassette. - TF


Duh! :blush2: That settles that, now off to the LBS for the spacer . . .


----------

